
Project Springfield: A Cloud Service Built in F# - edgyswingset
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/dotnet/2016/12/13/project-springfield-a-cloud-service-built-entirely-in-f/
======
KirinDave
It feels like Microsoft is starting to get more vocal about pushing F#. Worth
noting that Visual Studio/Xamarin for Mac is prominently offering F# for
Android and iOS out of the box now as well.

~~~
FrancoDiaz
Just wish resharper would get on the bandwagon.

------
hkon
If I just wait a bit longer, more features from F# will be available in C#.
Still not making the jump. So close.

~~~
djedipus
?? Would you be more likely I make the jump if C# had more of F# features or
less likely.

I wouldn't hold my breath for anything approaching parity.

~~~
hkon
Nope, but pattern matching will be in vNext.

~~~
platz
It's not the same thing.

C# "Pattern Matching" is little more than destructuring or switch on steroids.

However, much like how the compiler assists you when writing subclasseses so
that you've implemented all the required methods, real Pattern Matching (F#)
gives you the same guarantees from the compiler that you've handled all the
possible cases appropriately. This makes real F# pattern matching much more
useful than "switch with destructuring" and helps you grow your programs in a
safe way. The C# way has all the same problems as the switch statement which
gives no feedback about what cases you've handled.

~~~
hkon
That sounds awesome.

~~~
tjalfi
The Yaron Minksy talk Effective ML
([https://vimeo.com/14313378](https://vimeo.com/14313378)) has examples of
using pattern matching and algebraic data types.

------
pluglus
I signed up a while back. Still waiting for my credentials...

~~~
ungzd
It's because of lazy evaluation.

~~~
mercurial
This joke works better with Haskell.

------
pjmlp
The comments describing the internal politics between DevTools and WindowsDev
are also interesting to read.

------
Rapzid
F# needs a Phoenix badly.

~~~
somedangedname
Does Pheonix have a home page or a repo on github? Searching only turns up job
ads in Arizona.

~~~
thijsvandien
I suppose it refers to a web framework for Elixir:
[http://www.phoenixframework.org](http://www.phoenixframework.org)

~~~
Rapzid
Exactly. I was exposed to elixir/phoenix and could not help but think "man,
typespecs is the best we get? wish this were F#". But alas, all the momentum
and mindshare is being sucked up by elixir/phoenix. If F# could replicate that
somehow that would be AMAZING.

I don't mean to knock Elixir/Phoenix though. They are very cool and
intersting. Erlang/beam is.. interesting. But F#'s tooling is just fantastic.

